# Osmium dioxide



## Lino1406 (Dec 19, 2007)

I have collected several ounces of same.
Anybody interested?


----------



## Lou (Dec 19, 2007)

Yes, what purity and what price?

Can you assure me that it is OsO2, not OsO4? If it is OsO4, there will be major problems shipping into the United States, and I am positive you know why.



Please PM. Also, if you were the fellow with the ruthenium, tell me more about that as well.


Regards,

Lou


----------

